# bentyl



## meowsie24 (Sep 27, 2003)

My doctor just gave me some bentyl and seems to be helping some. The problem is that she said that I can't have anymore because it isn't for long term use. Why give me something that helps if I can't keep taking it?


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well that is just not right. My doctor gives it to me all the time but I don't take it anymore it use to help but I find that Enteric Coated peppermint oil is better than Bentyl. No tired side effects and less pain. Course I take valium and elavil but I'm looking for info on this Xanax XR if its new and if its HIP for IBS DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.Frustrated irritated IBS QUEEN







Alyssa


----------

